# A way to come back when SPIKE blocks



## lawnguy (Dec 16, 2003)

If you have been sent to Disneyland by Spike Hernandez, You can come back and post to the forum. Here is how.

Click on "My Computer"
Click on "Control Pane"
Click on "Internet Options"
Click on "Delete Cookies"
Click on "OK"

Then you will be able to go to the forum and register.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Do that and you will also have to re-register for all the forums you are a member of and other settings. 

If you want to delete the GW cookie, look for it and delete it only.

Greg


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lawnguy _
> *If you have been sent to Disneyland by Spike Hernandez, You can come back and post to the forum. Here is how.
> 
> Click on "My Computer"
> ...


Well, hopefully they will just stay clear of the DISNEYLAND visits all together and stay aboard here at TF.COM ------ Thanks for the sweet cookie info though....Home of "no Spike" and "no Disneyland visits ever....promise!"  --- PS, this has no effect if he blocks by IP subnet for IP banning purposes. :naah: (but probably would work for the "autolinking to Disney" of course...)

Andy
edro:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lawnguy _
> *If you have been sent to Disneyland by Spike Hernandez, You can come back and post to the forum. Here is how.
> 
> Click on "My Computer"
> ...


BTW, welcome Lawnguy ---- good to see newest members posting away on their first day! Welcome to TF.COM --- let us know if you have any questions! 

Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Why would you want to? If they kicked you off there, they don't want you. So why would anyone go back to where they are not wanted?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Exactly.

Why go back if they don't care about the people that make him what he is.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Spike ought to learn this a BAD time for dicators...ask Saddam Hussein. LOL. Spike's operation reminds me of East Germany during the cold war...

DON'T question the party!
DON'T provide anything that is positive IF WE didn't generate it.

I got that nasty "You'll be banned forever" screen when I tried to post a link to a pic that I had posted here. I guess "tractorforum.com" tripped the sirens and swat teams.

Spike's methods are going to be his undoing.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Spike and his GW forum reminds me of another forum I used to be in about Dairy Goats. The forum moderator had final say and if she dissagreed you were ridiculed and then prevented from posting, so you could not reply to what she said. I have to say it but I do stop by there, as its on my long list of bookmarks that I try and hit at least once a day, but the same old posts keep getting dredged up and there seems to be fewer and fewer posts being made there anymore. The one forum Lawnmowers, seems to have gone into hibernation as the posts there have not moved in a long time. But I will contribute where and whenever I can possible be of help to someone if possible.


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

I concur. If old Spikey doesn't like you or your comments and banishes you, why would you want to come back? Let him rule his little kingdom.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

All hail the admin!!!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap: arty: arty: :grapevine


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

Spike just don't like you guys. Almost everything I post over there is off topic and usually silly, and I have never been sent to Disney. :elephant:


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank god everyone else does though!


----------



## Merlin (Sep 15, 2003)

Lawnguy, that doesn't work at all on my computer. I delete my cookies about 3 times a week for the last few years and there is no difference in all the forums I get on. If I set my computer not to accept cookies, I have to sign in every time though.


----------



## John *.?-!.* (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lawnguy _
> *If you have been sent to Disneyland by Spike Hernandez, *


I hate to sound anymore ignaorant than usual (that can be quite a bit), but would you mind explaining Spike Hernandez to a new guy!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

on another tractor forum.. the garden web, if you post off topic or derogatory comments their administrator changes your settings so when you go to that web page, he redirects you to disney.. Spike is the administrator there


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

unlike here. .. When you post derogatory comments, we often pat you on the back, laugh it off, etc.

Much more of a brotherhood over here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thats Right*



> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *unlike here. .. When you post derogatory comments, we often pat you on the back, laugh it off, etc.
> 
> Much more of a brotherhood over here. *


Thats right brother leo now pass me a :beer: and lets:drinkin: 
Jody


----------



## PGibbons (Nov 7, 2003)

I have never been sent to Disneyland over there but if I did, for what I thought was not a good reason, then I would make sure to get back on just to post out of spite.

I can't believe I said that.


----------



## Deere (Sep 16, 2003)

Spike is a dinkis. After I got sent to disney, I registered under a few alias's and email addresses. I didn't cause trouble even then, but he realized it was me, so he locked out my entire IP address region at both work and home. I think it is more of a 'proof' that he can get rid of you rather than anything quantitative.

In the end, his site sucks and he's a moron. 

I believe Spike moderates out of a little 8 x 4 room under ground with a styrofoam lid and a carpet to hide it.

-Deere


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Spike just don't like you guys. Almost everything I post over there is off topic and usually silly, and I have never been sent to Disney. 



Just for fun I think someone should send WheelyBoys above comment by e-mail to Spike.I think that would be more fum then a barrel of monkey guts.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Well i cant*



> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I cant I'm an Outlaw Ive been sent to Frontier Land:lmao: :lmao: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy.....there's a lot of discontent and anger aimed at Spike...he has his way of running his show the same as Andy has his way of running this one. We all know what the rules are, and the consequences when we break them. Ask TG, he broke them in both places.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*He can keep his site*

I'm to good for it so he wanted me off:fineprint But i found this place and its much better so THANKS Andy:friends: 
Jody


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I seldom post anything "on topic" and he's never complained. Maybe I posted so few and far apart he forgot he didn't like me in between times.

Mark


----------

